# Turkey hunting on Alabama public land



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Is there anywhere to turkey hunt in south Alabama on public land?


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah. There's a bunch of places. There's Perdido, Blue Springs, Scotch, Lower and Upper Delta WMA's and there's Conecuh National Forest.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

There is NO turkeys on any of those places!!


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

i've rabbit hunted and deer hunted perdido for 3 years. there are no turkeys there..........tony


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hyco (3/11/2010)*i've rabbit hunted and deer hunted perdido for 3 years. there are no turkeys there..........tony


You can tell that I don't turkey hunt can't you ?


----------



## Rat (Oct 3, 2009)

There are turkey birds on blue springs... just be prepared for alot of other hunters


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Go to outdooralabama.com. Shows all the WMA's. Also has a page showing how many turkey were killed.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

there are turkeys on alot of the wma's the problem is the number of hunters,of all kinds good and bad,the turkeys get over pressured and shut up.I live in saraland ,al. and have hunted the lower delta and jacinto port trac ,there is someone one there every day during the season and most are not that good of a turkey hunter and go in over calling or bad calling and scare the birds to the point they wont come or answer your calls no matter how good you are.


----------



## tidebow67 (Feb 18, 2010)

Used to hunt Covington WMA but I've heard it's no longer state managed. Alot of birds at Blue Springs but as posted before, just as many guns in the woods. Haven't hunted Barbour WMA in several years but I ride through quite often and I see alot of birds in the fields. I plan on checkin' it out later in the spring.


----------

